# Goat Basics...what do I need to know before getting a goat



## mrsgibber (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone.  My family and I are considering getting a pair of dwarf goats for our backyard.  They would be joining a flock of nine chickens (first questions I guess would be are they ok around chickens). 

So I have a few basic starter questions that I am hoping you all can help me with:

1.  How much land/space does a dwarf goat require? (I have just under an acre with a large wooded area included). 

2.  What do goats eat (yes, I know pretty much anything...lol) for feed?  Grain, hay, etc.??

3.  What are the ongoing health/vet care a goat requires (shots, trimming, etc)?

4.  What kind of housing would two dwarf goats require living in southern new england?

5.  Any recommendations of a nice dwarf breed?  We are only looking for a pet, no fleece or milk.  I have kids between the ages of 8 - 15.

Any answers, comments, suggestions are really appreciated.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jul 2, 2010)

mrsgibber said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone.  My family and I are considering getting a pair of dwarf goats for our backyard.  They would be joining a flock of nine chickens (first questions I guess would be are they ok around chickens).
> 
> So I have a few basic starter questions that I am hoping you all can help me with:
> 
> ...


A few of my answers are imbedded in your message above.
Two suggestions:
www.fiascofarm.com
and The STorey's Guide to Raising Goats are both great resources! 
Goats are great!!!


----------



## mrsgibber (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, great info on that site.  Need to get the book.  I know the chicken version was very helpful when I started raising poultry.

Now I need to find out where to buy a goat around here!


----------



## mamaluv321 (Jul 2, 2010)

all questions I would *love* to hear the answers to...


----------



## glenolam (Jul 2, 2010)

mrsgibber said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone.  My family and I are considering getting a pair of dwarf goats for our backyard.  They would be joining a flock of nine chickens (first questions I guess would be are they ok around chickens).


Yes!  The chickens also help with the bug control that the goat droppings attract.



> 1.  How much land/space does a dwarf goat require? (I have just under an acre with a large wooded area included).


As much space as you want to give them!  Obviously, you don't want to keep them confined 24/7 to just a dog house, but you get the idea.  They need exercise, to you can boost small areas with lots of toys for them to play on/in/under/over...



> 2.  What do goats eat (yes, I know pretty much anything...lol) for feed?  Grain, hay, etc.??


They need hay 24/7 if you aren't going to send them out to pasture all day every day.  Grain depends on what you're getting.  Wethers don't need much grain, if any at all, but a lactating or pregnant doe will require much more.  There also are some poisonous plants, and the Fias Co Farm site has a pretty good list.  Goats also require fresh water 24/7.  They drink A LOT.



> 3.  What are the ongoing health/vet care a goat requires (shots, trimming, etc)?


They need their hooves trimmed as often as needed.  Some people trim once month - some trim every 3 or 4 months.  If your goats have lots of rocks or houses with shingles on them, they might not require frequent hoof trimming.  Your goats will also need a CD&T shot every 6 or 12 months depending on if you are showing your goats or not.  Worming is needed as necessary and fecal tests either done by you or a vet can show if your goats have worms.  You really should find a good vet in your area who knows something about goats for an "in a pinch" situation.



> 4.  What kind of housing would two dwarf goats require living in southern new england?


Some type of 3 sided lean-to or two LARGE dog houses would be good for dwarfs.  I found that my goats lived inside 24/7 this past winter with the snow we had, so they had plenty of room in their barn, which is 8x12.  You could also just buy a metal shed from Home Depot or Wal-mart and make that their home.  It depends on what you're looking for as far as aesthetics.



> 5.  Any recommendations of a nice dwarf breed?  We are only looking for a pet, no fleece or milk.  I have kids between the ages of 8 - 15.


Pygmys are very small goats with sweet tempermants.  Nigerian Dwarfs are also a nice breed as well.  If all you want are pets, wethers would be really good to have.

What part of SNE are you from?  I might have 2 wethers for you!


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 2, 2010)

Pygmy's are FANTASTIC goats  Of course, I'm a little biased having 2 Pygmy crosses but shhh. They're compact, fun to play/hang out with, and have an absolute heart of gold!


----------

